# Does outside temperature affect an electric smoker



## unclebarney (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm new to this. I got a Mastercraft 30" electric smoker. I wanted to season it today but it was only about 5 degrees outside today and after an hour, the smoker never heated up. Is that because it was so cold out or could there be something wrong with my smoker?  Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to SMF. I'm in Florida so it's a little hard for me to imagine 5 degrees. Yes the outside temp will affect your smoker. Do you mean Masterbuilt? If so the insulation should help a little and make sure you don't use an extension cord.

I'm sure someone from the frozen tundra will chime in with a better answer.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2016)

The smoker has a safety switch or something stupid that won't allow it to start if it's cold out...  Take a hair dryer and apply heat to the 2 sensors on the back wall...   The element will come on...   keep the hair dryer going until the unit itself gets up to above 40 deg. or so...  then it will operate normally......

Dave


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## northofdallas (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey Barney!

I found my MES didnt like cold blowing wind, so I created a cabinet for mine.  works like a CHAMP:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241035/new-dude-qview-mes-in-a-cabinet-and-a-hearty-howdy


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2016)

Actually if an MES is out in the open, any kind of wind, cold or warm is a bad thing.

The cold is taken care of pretty much by the insulation, but the wind can suck the heat right out of the top vent, unless you do something to block it.

Bear


----------

